# How to setup Stabilizer and side bar?



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

I have not experimented very much with stabilizers and have never used a side bar. Where do you start and how do you optimize your setup? What do you look for when going through the process of stabilization? I am a right handed shooter.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Found this aways back
Formula is as follows:

length of front bar * weight on front bar = "X"

Then:
"X" / length of back bar = weight on back bar.

example:
27" Front bar * 4 ounces = 108
108 / 12" rear bar = 9 ounces for the rear bar.

You then take the 9 ounces, put it on the rear bar. If you do a true V bar, you split the weights between the two bars. If you do a side bar, you do it on the solo side bar.

You then add or remove weight on the rear bar only. Aim for the X. Remove or add weight until your side to side "misses" are down to a nice, ragged oval that basically kills the X.


----------

